# My QH colt - LD possibilities?



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't see anything glaringly wrong with him. Actually, he's very balanced considering his age and a good looking guy. I don't see any conformation issues that would keep him from being able to do LD.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree that nothing jumps out and screams soundness issue. A lot will just depend on how naturally hot he runs and how he recovers.

I love that he is nibbling the rope in the last picture. Such a baby thing!


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Pretty boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

